# Best Perch Tactic



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

I am stuck on shore and was curious to what everyones best perch tactics were. I will be doing a lot more perch and walleye fishing this year due to time available. I was considering using nightcrawlers and just fishing the bottom. Should I use the needle to blow up the worm a little to keep it off the bottom? OR. Should I spend my time throwing a jig and minnow?


----------



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

when me and my dad go fishing we ussaly just use a spreader or a crappie rig with minnows or sometimes nightcrawlers.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

When fishing from shore I always used a sinker with two droppers above it. One dropper about15" above the sinker baited with worm and another above that using a double hooked minnow. If I didn't have to cast too far, I would use a very light sinker and single hook the minnow through the lips or under the dorsal. I use to cast from shore with 2" twister tails and jig combo also.
Sometimes added a minnow to the rig also.


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

On Pymi its a perch colored crankbait..........them things is
cannibals    
sorry I couldn't help myself.  






No Mass


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Finding some quality shoreline fishing will be hard to do with all the gobies that are in close to shore.. those things are very territorial and hit anything tossed close to them...
If things change concerning gobies then minnows will serve you better then nightcrawler 10 fold...


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

This time of year March to end of April try and find a lake with a 15 ' to 20 ' depth reachable from shore. Boat would be better but you said you were shore bound. Use slip bobbers as close to bottom you can get without snagging. On one of your lines keep a small crawler, about as long as your little finger and 1/8 " thick is perfect use with a # 6 aberdeen, do not bunch up on hook , just hook once thru head. This will catch most of your perch. On the other line use wax worm and pinmin or a live minnow . This rig will add a few that ignore the worm. This rig and technique has yielded me catches in inland lakes that looks like I fished Erie. A very few fishermen who witnessed me coming off of Liberty Lake in Girard when it was opened always shook their heads and said " I cant believe those perch came out of here ". Redworms will work also but not as effective as those " baby nights " By the way they are also a top notch trout bait. We used to wholesale them to Pennsylvania bait shops.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have found that the gobi isn't in the area when there are jumbo perch around. Also found jumbo's burping up the gobi when I get them to the surface. The very end of the rock wall (East wall) on the Huron River can
be dynamite as the jumbo perch move in to spawn. People fishing off the wall do better than the boat fisherman in that area. The minnow does not have to be alive when they are feeding which is why I double hook them when casting out with a sinker.


----------



## Bassy (Apr 9, 2004)

Papaperch, what it a # 6 aberdeen? Pleasant Hill Lake has some nice perch in it and I would like to give this a try. Thanks
Bassy


----------

